# Vitamin B-12 Shots???



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

Has anyone heard about this??

Apparently it can give you healthy skin, reduces stress, boosts energy, and can help with depression & anxiety! I've been doing alot of research on the web about it and have seen some comments from random "depression" and "anxiety" forums, all very good reviews on this!

Here's one example of a comment i came across:


> I just wanted to share some experiences I have with vitamin B12 and Vitamin B complex. I have had anxiety and depression for five years. I am on prozac,trazadone and klonopin. The week or so my anxiety has started to become more often than ususal. I started taking vitamin b complex but also found the vitamin b12 500mg that melts in your mouth. I can tell you that it really really works. I feel so much better after taking it.It works as fast as getting the shot. The B12 has also helped my depression as well. Good luck to all!!


Apparently the "celebs" take this aswell to boost their energy and even before performances...there's lots of articles/reports of Madonna taking this, i even read a quote from her saying she "shot justin timberlake in the butt"...it seems to be some "celebrity" craze or something, they're all doing it, it seems!

Does anyone here know about B12 Vitamins or take it??

What do people think about this?? I think it sounds great!


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

Its actually true, I've started taking b12 shots, red bull energy drinks in particular and I feel such a great rush and anxiety wears thin but only for so long but it feels great highly recommended if you are in a stressful situation. Get the biggest one they have, it will make you feel like a f**** bull lol :boogie


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## JeffreyCentex (Jan 25, 2004)

B6, B12, and Folic Acid all have many good effects. My GP doctor has me take a combination of these three vitamins to lower my homocysteine levels since I genetically have a high level. Low folate levels also affect anti-depression treatments (http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/abstract/154/3/426)...


----------



## softconcrete (Sep 16, 2008)

i never thought of red bull helping anxiety but now that i think about it i feel much better after i have one


----------



## cynic (Oct 24, 2008)

Those 5-Hour-Energy shots all have large amounts of vitamin B12 and B6. I've been taking them every morning since I started working and they've worked great.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

What happens after it wears off? Do you become really tired since you spent all that energy?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember getting intramuscular b 12 shots at a private hospital and just felt so much better physically and mentally. Ive tried some energy shots myself cherry flavored called HPF Maximum Energy B12 Shot
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/hpf/maximumenergyb12shot.html


----------



## Vinita (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't take vitamin B12 "shots" but I take them in pill form, at high dosage because I'm a vegetarian; you always need some in your diet to live, but if you exceed the dv (the Daily Value for over-the counter vitamins like One-A-Day is very small, like 12mg or something), it makes you more energized. If you have lower than normal B12, you'll feel fatigued and tired and have poor memory. B12 is kind of hard for the body to absorb, I'm on about 500mg of it daily; (it's water-soluble). I have no idea how much those energy-shots have. ...Most long-term vegetarians are b12-deficient


----------



## cynic (Oct 24, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> What happens after it wears off? Do you become really tired since you spent all that energy?


not really. Unlike energy drinks, they don't make you "crash", or hit the wall


----------



## Oasis (May 31, 2008)

Do you have pernicious anemia?


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been popping vitamin B12 all this week. I feel negitive effects actually. Makes me more aware of my anxiety and feelings.


----------

